# Auger Shaft Lubrication - what kind of oil?



## NextYearInFlorida

My 24" snow thrower manual says to remove the shear pins on the auger shaft and spray lubricant inside the shaft & around the spacers and flange bearings at the ends of the shafts.

What sort of spray lube should I use? I know WD-40 would be a wrong choice. Some sort of spray 30 weight oil ???

Posts for other brands talk about greasing the shaft, so I wonder why this is not part of the Craftsman maintenance. OTOH I don't see how to remove the augers from the shaft completely; if I remove the bolts on the chute, maybe you can wiggle the shaft out of the gearbox assembly -- but I would not want to break a seal and lose the oil in the gearbox. There is no instruction for that in the user manual.

And what oil goes into the gearbox? when hosing off the salt just now, I noticed some oil on the bottom of the gearbox, so I wonder if its leaking a little. Or maybe my spray had driven some oil from the shaft and it just dripped down the gearbox. There is a plug on top of the gearbox so I might as well make sure its topped off.


----------



## jermar

I can only address your auger shaft question. If you could easily disassemble the shaft, then grease is fine. If this is not practical, I like to use a product called Fluid Film. Remove the shear bolts, rotate the shaft, & wiggle the assembly as you spray. Also spray the shaft at the ends.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You can use spray lithium lube. It's a sticky grease in a spray can. It's also good for automotive door latches and hinges.

If possible using grease is preferred as it holds up better and longer. If you ever have reason to remove the augers installing grease zerks is the way to go. They come from the factory on many of the better models. A tub of Mobil 1 comes in handy.








Any brand, any auto parts store or even hardware or walmart.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You can use spray lithium lube. It's a sticky grease in a spray can. It's also good for automotive door latches and hinges.
> 
> If possible using grease is preferred as it holds up better and longer. If you ever have reason to remove the augers installing grease zerks is the way to go. They come from the factory on many of the better models. A tub of Mobil 1 comes in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any brand, any auto parts store or even hardware or walmart.


YOU and your fancy FU FOO GREASE.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Apollo

I have the same make except its a 2020 craftsman.If your using spray lubricant of any kind just make sure you do it every year.Grease will last longer sometimes much longer.Its just to prevent rust not really a lube for frction


----------



## LenD

Apollo said:


> I have the same make except its a 2020 craftsman.If your using spray lubricant of any kind just make sure you do it every year.Grease will last longer sometimes much longer.Its just to prevent rust not really a lube for frction


thread is coming up to 7 *years* old


----------



## ralphfr

LenD said:


> thread is coming up to 7 *years* old


Why is that a problem? New members are instructed to use the search function before posting a question. I'm sure that's how this came up. Sounds like the site is working as it's supposed to.

Having just assembled my Ego 2 stage I find this post quite useful and I salute the site for recommending it to me. Well done!


----------



## ralphfr

jermar said:


> I can only address your auger shaft question. If you could easily disassemble the shaft, then grease is fine. If this is not practical, I like to use a product called Fluid Film. Remove the shear bolts, rotate the shaft, & wiggle the assembly as you spray. Also spray the shaft at the ends.


Fluid Film. I have a can but always thought of it more as a protectant. It has lanolin on it so it should be a good option as long as it flows easily enough to spray it through yhe shear pin holes and auger section slots. That's what I will use to lube the auger shaft on my new Ego 2 stage. I was going to use TriFlow but FF sounds like a better option. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer

If the auger shaft is on, and you have no zerk fittings, then just spray a good penetrating oil in the shear pin holes as well as both ends of the augers and give them a good spin and put the shear pins back in. The penetrating oil has an excellent flow ability.


----------



## ralphfr

Oneacer said:


> If the auger shaft is on, and you have no zerk fittings, then just spray a good penetrating oil in the shear pin holes as well as both ends of the augers and give them a good spin and put the shear pins back in. The penetrating oil has an excellent flow ability.


I'm going to try the Fluid Film. If it doesn't seem that it is penetrating enough I'll go with the TriFlow. That stuff gets everywhere. Thank you.


----------



## orangputeh

Fluid film will wash away after a short while so you will have to reapply frequently. 

If the owners manual says grease then use GREASE.

In the case of auger shafts I have used copper anti seize grease and have never had an issue.


----------



## ralphfr

orangputeh said:


> Fluid film will wash away after a short while so you will have to reapply frequently.
> 
> If the owners manual says grease then use GREASE.
> 
> In the case of auger shafts I have used copper anti seize grease and have never had an issue.


The Ego manual makes no mention of auger shaft lubrication. The only mention of lubrication at all is the explanation that all bearings are lubricated for life. 

I'm applying the little I know about snow blower maintenance with what I can glean from sites like this to try to do the right thing for my new machine. I'm not disassembling the auger. No way. 

I may decide to use TriFlow instead. This is something I will be doing at the end of every season so I don't think washing away is a concern considering no one that I can tell who has reviewed it on YT has ever mentioned auger shaft mantenance. Thanks for the FF tip.


----------



## Oneacer

I never worked on an Ego ..... Electric 2 stage I assume?

You want to keep them lubed, and spin them at least once a year with the pins out so they don't rust weld to the shafts over the years.


----------



## ralphfr

Oneacer said:


> I never worked on an Ego ..... Electric 2 stage I assume?
> 
> You want to keep them lubed, and spin them at least once a year with the pins out so they don't rust weld to the shafts over the years.


Great advice. Thank you. So little electric snow blower specific maintenance tips.👍


----------

